# Toledo/Maumee River Bank Fishing



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone here has ever fished the Maumee R. in Toledo. It's always been a place I've wanted to go up and do some carp fishing at and have looked at some pics of possible bank locations. Ohio Carp Anglers Group is thinking of holding a get together up there in 2009...place called International Park I believe. Anywho...gonna make a trip up their this saturday to take a look at it and take some pics. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob, I think the park you refer to is the one on main st. across from downtown Toledo.. the spots close to the sports arena is quite nice and you can be close to your car.. everytime i go there, lots of locals are fishing it. 
hope it helps somewhat..


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ak...I'll post up some pics this weekend. Also got info Scott O. who fished it last year...caught some nice fish. Take care.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a thread of Scott's trip up there...he's from Massachusetts and fished up there in May 2008...puts some smiles on some young Buckeye Ladies. Browse through the whole thread for some great pics.

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29452&st=0&start=0


----------

